# Nervous around strangers.



## hollymjones (Jun 28, 2015)

My cockapoo, Tobi, is one now and had good socialising with different types of people when he was younger however he is still wary of men and children. With children he puts his tail way between his legs and sometimes lunges at my young step brother. I am wondering if anyone has had this problem with their cockapoo and if their dog became confident over time and with age and where I should go from here? Thanks


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

When you got him from the breeder was he already a bit timid and slow to warm up or was he a confident chap who might have had a bad experience further along?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My Max is not too good with strangers. He barks from a distance. I find if they come in and sit down and we just carry on as if Max is not there, he becomes more confident and gradually becomes confident enough to come for a stroke. Or he sits quietly on my lap just watching. He has always been timid. I do think Phoebe helps as she is all over everyone and gets all the attention. Within an hour Max becomes very accepting and settled.


----------



## hollymjones (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah he is fine with people in the house but it's when strangers come near me I automatically get nervous Incase he lunges or does anything although he has never showed any sign whatsoever of agression, maybe he is picking up on my anxiousness? And he was always sociable from a young age and has never had a bad experience x


----------

